

Twitter just killed twitpic, yfrog etc. - trezor
http://twitter.com/#!/josteinjostein/status/101273479449554944

======
arkitaip
Only thing that surprises me is that it took Twitter so many years to
implement this. Imagine if they were a larger organization.

